# Portos - Castro Laboreiro - Melgaço - 7 Fev 2009



## Minho (22 Fev 2009 às 18:47)

Finalmente arranjei um tempito para colocar aqui as fotos do passado Sábado, 7 de Fevereiro. Todas as fotos foram tiradas na Branda dos Portos, lugar pertencente a Castro Laboreiro a 1170 metros

































Para quem conhece este local... Por baixo deste manto branco está a estrada que liga aos Portos junto ao cruzamento que vai dar para o cruzeiro










































Uma casa tipicamente castreja que conserva ainda o telhado em colmo.






Em montanha as condições meteorológicas mudam num ápice... 












Pelo que percebi este lugar está abandonado , ou pelo menos parcialmente abandonado, talvez no verão algumas casas estejam habitadas e essa é a razão para a estrada não estar limpa ao contrário da estrada que liga ao lugar imediatamente anterior aos Portos: Seara.


----------



## Dan (22 Fev 2009 às 19:29)

Foi um bom nevão  O mês de Fevereiro ainda teve alguns episódios bastante interessantes


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2009 às 20:53)

Magnífica reportagem, como já é hábito, *Minho*!

Deve ser uma sensação estranha, o andar pelo meio de uma _Aldeia Fantásma_, ainda por cima, a nevar!


----------



## psm (22 Fev 2009 às 21:15)

Grande reportagem Minho!

Esta é uma das zonas do pais mais bonitas


----------



## Fil (22 Fev 2009 às 22:27)

Magnifico, que grandes acumulações por aí...


----------



## MSantos (22 Fev 2009 às 22:39)

Bonitas fotos Parabens

A acumulação de neve é muito boa


----------



## Brigantia (22 Fev 2009 às 22:59)

Bem Minho, e tinhas tu isto aí guardado

Obrigado pela partilha, estão excelentes

Que grande acumulução.

Vamos esperar que o Março também nos traga algo


----------



## Veterano (22 Fev 2009 às 23:06)

Obrigado pelas fotos, Minho, são elucidativas do que aconteceu por uma zona que vale bem a pena visitar. Com as devidas distâncias, não é necessário ir aos Pirenéus para nos saciarmos de neve


----------



## Minho (22 Fev 2009 às 23:40)

Obrigado  




Gilmet disse:


> Magnífica reportagem, como já é hábito, *Minho*!
> 
> Deve ser uma sensação estranha, o andar pelo meio de uma _Aldeia Fantásma_, ainda por cima, a nevar!




Foi de facto uma sensação um pouco estranha, eu, a neve, as casas, o sussurrar do vento e o gotejar da neve a derreter... absolutamente mais nada...


Não tenho a certeza que a povoação esteja abandonada, pois como se trata de uma Branda poderá perfeitamente ser habitada durante o verão. Não sei se este modo de vida ditado pelas condições meteorológicas ainda existe ou se perdeu.


----------



## AnDré (23 Fev 2009 às 00:35)

Minho disse:


> Foi de facto uma sensação um pouco estranha, eu, a neve, as casas, o sussurrar do vento e o gotejar da neve a derreter... absolutamente mais nada...



Estranha e única!
Por outro lado, também deve ser uma sensação de paz extraordinária! 

A neve nos caminhos entre as casas está completamente imaculada!

Espectáculo Minho!


----------



## Z13 (23 Fev 2009 às 17:15)

Espectacular essa zona!  

Obrigado pela partilha!!  


Boas caçadas





z z z z z z z z z z z z z


----------



## actioman (23 Fev 2009 às 17:28)

Minho disse:


> Finalmente arranjei um tempito para colocar aqui as fotos do passado Sábado, 7 de Fevereiro. Todas as fotos foram tiradas na Branda dos Portos, lugar pertencente a Castro Laboreiro a 1170 metros
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



Linda e fantástica reportagem !

Que aldeia espectacular, ainda para mais só tu e a natureza! enfim um sonho Minho! 

Esta fotografia que destaquei é um hino à arte da natureza, adoro estas imagens com estalactites geladas! 
Que temperatura havia Minho? Sendo casas desabitadas, para existirem tais estalactites de gelo é porque ou houve Sol ou a temperatura quando parava de nevar subia um pouco, voltando a baixar quando a neve caia .

Grande momento, e em dias como estes (de pasmaceira meteorológica ), é um regalo para os sentidos estas refrescantes imagens!

Grande partilha!  Muito obrigado Admin Minho!


----------



## João Soares (23 Fev 2009 às 19:04)

Excelente reportagem, *Minho*! 

E sempre bom, vermos Portugal pintado de branco  mesmo com este tempo primaveril


----------



## Minho (24 Fev 2009 às 11:54)

actioman disse:


> Esta fotografia que destaquei é um hino à arte da natureza, adoro estas imagens com estalactites geladas!
> Que temperatura havia Minho? Sendo casas desabitadas, para existirem tais estalactites de gelo é porque ou houve Sol ou a temperatura quando parava de nevar subia um pouco, voltando a baixar quando a neve caia .



Obrigado. 
A temperatura esteve sempre entre os 0ºC e 1ºC, mas nos períodos em que o sol se fez sentir é bem provável que tivesse chegado aos 2ºC.


----------



## vitamos (25 Fev 2009 às 10:37)

Excelente reportagem! Verdadeiros postais


----------

